# Help!I work with a bunch of jerks. . . Need to vent!



## passionabovepower (Sep 11, 2018)

So I work in a bank as a teller(hate hate my job) but what adds to the hatred of my job is the absolutely unhelpful people I work with. This guy I work with ignores me when I ask for help and lies just to get out of doing things. Hes such a negative person and he views everyone else as below him! He does as little as possible and takes pleasure in doing nothing. The other people I work with are alright but not great. They are all hard headed and judgmental. Im just super depressed because I just hate my job and the people I work with. The customers here are all rude too. They dont respect me and I can tell they look down on me. I just wish I could work somewhere where my talents are being used more. In not really a people person!but it would help if I actually had nice co workers!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

get used to it kid
all work places are the same:frustrating:


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

You’re in luck. Those folks are providing motivation to move on to something better. Be polite and civil, avoid confrontation and do a good job to assure a favorable reference.

That will be your cover for action as you bust your butt finding another job.

Moving on and living well are the best revenge. You will leave those people behind to drown in their own muck.

You used the word “hate.” Good for you. Hatred is a wonderful motivator. It turns talk into action.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

passionabovepower said:


> So I work in a bank as a teller(hate hate my job) but what adds to the hatred of my job is the absolutely unhelpful people I work with. This guy I work with ignores me when I ask for help and lies just to get out of doing things. Hes such a negative person and he views everyone else as below him! He does as little as possible and takes pleasure in doing nothing. The other people I work with are alright but not great. They are all hard headed and judgmental. Im just super depressed because I just hate my job and the people I work with. The customers here are all rude too. They dont respect me and I can tell they look down on me. I just wish I could work somewhere where my talents are being used more. In not really a people person!but it would help if I actually had nice co workers!


Well... what are your talents? Maybe there's a way to use them in your current job, to make your life easier. Or maybe indeed this line of work isn't for you. Let's see if we can find a solution (if you want).


----------



## passionabovepower (Sep 11, 2018)

Strelnikov said:


> Well... what are your talents? Maybe there's a way to use them in your current job, to make your life easier. Or maybe indeed this line of work isn't for you. Let's see if we can find a solution (if you want).


Well not to sound like a stereotypical ISFP but I am actually quite good with anything art or using my hands. It's the whole small talk/people thing that I am not good at. Being a bank teller is nice because I have good hours and the pay isn't horrible but I was always told by my parents that liking what you do is very important. Considering I spend most of my day here I do think it is important that I enjoy my job to an extent. But I can't think of any of my talents that could be used here. I've been told I'm really nice/sweet but that isn't really an asset unless you want to flirt lol.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

passionabovepower said:


> Well not to sound like a stereotypical ISFP but I am actually quite good with anything art or using my hands. It's the whole small talk/people thing that I am not good at. Being a bank teller is nice because I have good hours and the pay isn't horrible but I was always told by my parents that liking what you do is very important. Considering I spend most of my day here I do think it is important that I enjoy my job to an extent. But I can't think of any of my talents that could be used here. I've been told I'm really nice/sweet but that isn't really an asset unless you want to flirt lol.


There was a thread around here a while ago and there was a question: who is the most underrated type? I said ISFP. You are indeed good at artsy stuff, but in my (limited) experience you are also good for office jobs. The only sane person in my office is an ISFP guy. He was frequently passed up for promotion, although he totally deserved it. But he persevered and in the end he did manage to go up the corporate ladder. And you guys do seem to have a very good work ethic. I mean you are actually up there with SJs and NTJs as far as competence is concerned. However, his job was not a front office job, but a back office one. Maybe that could work better for you? I'm well aware of how hard it is being a bank teller... I used to work in a bank at one point and although I haven't worked as a teller myself, I've heard the horror stories.

Your parents were right. I suspect we come from different countries with different cultures, but after over a decade of work I can confirm that. The reason is that if you hunt money, you won't really find yourself going too far up without hating what you do. I'm now in a point, where... I wouldn't say I hate my job, but I never cared much for it. And now, I'm in a dead end, looking to switch to something I would like more. But it's really hard to find such a job, since I already have experience in what I do and no experience in other fields. And that really hurts my chances of doing something I will thrive in. But if you like what you do, the money will come, since you will have a passion for what you do and will focus more on doing that. The odds will be on your side, you will do what you do well and you will stand out. And there is always demand for people good at their jobs.

So, I think you could find a better environment in a back office role. Or you could pursue an entirely new field. But I think it's key that you do what you like. Sometimes, this might mean you (temporarily) giving up on some of the things you enjoy, but in the long run, it is better. Also, if you like art, you can keep pursuing that. Who says you can't also do what you like (outside of working hours)?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. Keep believing in your self! Can you get education after work hours? Go and ask you local unemployment office and ask if you can take tests to see what you like and fit to, and find a concrete new direction. Also if you get time, run a buisness on the side, for example where you sell art or knitted socks or stuff, as long as you run something on your own, so you can tell your unemploymentoffice that and show concrete results.Make sure you put the evidence in your CV. Emphasize for the unemployment office that you are NOT happy in your current situation and would like to leave FAST! Let us know how it goes...*crosses fingers*


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Find another job with a better atmosphere.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The good people run away from well paid jobs and well paid bosses.

There is no reason to stay. Only vices make one stay.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

You should focus on trying to preserve time for yourself to do what makes you feel confident, even if it's outside of work. Maybe you could join a group of artists or build up some stuff to show in a gallery. Whatever you feel like doing.

Your situation doesn't sound that abnormal to me. I've worked in various places, and it's only rare that I'm working with someone I click with really well. Those times are wonderful, but normally it's something I just have to try to work around and deal with.

I mean, I absolutely would prefer to work with the people I work easily with, but it just doesn't always happen. I would seek out your 'tribe' outside of work--people who understand you. Also keep doing art outside of work, whatever you decide on for work.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

I only worked in an office for a year and I thought it was rather boring but the people were completely fine. Almost everyone was nice, supportive and positive. Sounds stupid, but you might just be a bit unlucky with your workplace atmosphere. Especially if you're young, finding a new job won't be that difficult I believe. Someone here said "get used to it", which I think is not the correct way to look at things. I recommend looking at other professions and if you find something, obviously quit your old job.


----------



## And1 (Aug 20, 2016)

You’re in a job that doesn’t fit your natural inclinations or talents. The people around you don’t contribute to your wellbeing or create an environment where you can be fulfilled. I’ve been there and I just one day asked myself if I value myself more than that. My answer was yes, I quit, found a job I love, co-workers who are a delight to work with, and management who constantly give support, encouragement, and positive feedback often. I’m enjoying work so much I’m having just as much fun at work than at home- who cares when the weekend will arrive! My life has changed dramatically for the better when I started focusing on how to achieve what I wanted and stopped finding reasons I couldn’t.

Your life is to short and your time then is to valuable to waste it needlessly like this. Don’t settle for anything less than your ideal. Actively pursue it, take risks, dream big, and achieve it. You can achieve your dreams! Believe in yourself!


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Try pranking them depending on what space you have to do them and time away from other's sight in setting them up? I would recommend those stink bags or maybe that spray for example.

Use skype to prank call them also if possible, or if you live in USA I heard this google app allows it not sure.


----------

